# Rum on FreeBSD



## xsiick (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello there!

I am looking for some help on how to set up rum for my
Belkin F5D9050. I am unsure how to begin using it, but I've
already rebooted my server with 
	
	



```
if_rum_load="YES"
```
 in
/etc/rc.conf. There shouldn't be too much work from there to set
up my Belkin F5D9050, but I'm willing to work hard on it anyways,
seeing as that's my only way to get internet on my server.

Thank you in advanced!


----------



## gordon@ (Apr 23, 2009)

You need that line in your /boot/loader.conf not rc.conf. You can also load the module from the commandline with kldload if_rum.


----------



## xsiick (Apr 23, 2009)

okay so the file is loaded into the kernel, it says.
Now how do I use it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2009)

rum(4)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2009)

And Chapter 31.3 Wireless Networking


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi,

It's very simple, this is my rc.conf (using WEP and it's under FreeBSD 8-Current):


```
wlans_rum0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="ssid myssid nwkey 0x0123456789 DHCP"
```

Nicolas.


----------



## xsiick (Apr 25, 2009)

```
if_rum_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

That is my /boot/loader.conf


```
linux_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
hostname="jakeserver"
gnome_enable="YES"
wlans_rum0="wlan0"
```

That is my /etc/rc.conf

After a restart, this box doesn't seem to connect to
a my wlan.

my ifconfig -a only shows three names.
plip0
em0
lo0


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi xsiick,

What say:


```
pciconf -lv
```

Which version of FreeBSD are you using ?
Is it pci or usb card ?

I'm not sure but probably your card is not supported.

Nicolas.


----------



## xsiick (Apr 25, 2009)

My card is USB.
FreeBSD version is 7.1-RELEASE


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 25, 2009)

ok !

but what say:

```
pciconf -lv
```


----------



## xsiick (Apr 26, 2009)

http://xsiick.pastebin.com/f650dcfc


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi xsiick,

Strange, i can't view your card !

Can you try a live cd of FreeBSD 8-Current.

You can download it here:


> http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snaps...drom/8.0-HEAD-20090426-JPSNAP-i386-livefs.iso



If it work, use this version of FreeBSD.

Nicolas.


----------



## xsiick (Apr 26, 2009)

After doing 3 days of research, I realized the problem here:

Belkin F5D9050 v3 != Belkin F5D9050 v4
(I have v4)


...v4 isn't compatible with freebsd apparently. I guess I'll have to buy a new wlan receiver.


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok ok !

You can try ndis driver to see if it work before buying a new card !

Nicolas.


----------

